# Critique my show horse



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He has a good shoulder on him
Sufficient depth through the girth
Short, thick neck but it does not look too bad on him
Front legs seem ok
Back, i think, is borderline long but not bad
Very nice hindquarters in my opinion
I think his back legs would be correct as well, were he standing perfectly square
Overall, a very nice horse


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm trying to sweat his neck 5x per week. I'm wondering at this point if it will even help because it feels like solid muscle to me.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not bother to sweat his neck. He is what he is. He is a bit long in the back but has a nice shoulder with the point of shoulder set correctly high so the Humerus lays at a good angle. This allows hgim to pull his knees level and tuck over a fence. 

He has good bone. Pasterns are a bit short but if he has stayed sound jumping a good bit, then it is not important. Hocks are a tad high and legs look like they might be just a bit camped under.. again, if he is sound and working solidly, it is not important. While the peak of croup would lead one to believe he is butt hight, he is actually pretty level. Root of neck to point of buttock angle shows that. 

Nice horse and you have done well with him. 

How old is he? You mention him doing things for "years" which would lead one to believe he is smooth mouth.. maybe in his teens?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Personally, id rather have a horse with a neck like that than a horse with a weak-muscled neck. In my opinion, either way the neck is the hardest area to gain & lose weight & muscle


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Is he gelded? Might be one that should not have been if he has been.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Elana said:


> Is he gelded? Might be one that should not have been if he has been.


And what is your thinking on this?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horse has performed well and looks good in this photo. Depending on his lineage he might be a worthy stud. Have to understand APHA lines and those genetics. <shrug>


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

We clearly have different ideas on what is considered performing well enough to justify a breeding career, as well as stallion-quality conformation. Really nothing about this horse suggests he should have been kept a stallion. 

I am sure the OP enjoys him and has had fun. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Have his feet been done recently?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Handsome boy and so nice to know you have done so much with him. Is that a club foot I see in the rear? I love his kind and smiling face. He looks like one happy fellow.

While I wouldn't consider him stallion quality, he's a whole lot better than hundreds of others on this forum, which people do breed.

Lizzie


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

spurstop said:


> Have his feet been done recently?


Maybe 2 weeks ago. We did his feet a little differently and gave him more of a break-over this time because he was resting on his toes when standing and being "stubby" in the trot.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Elana said:


> Is he gelded? Might be one that should not have been if he has been.


I have always believed he is a crypt. but yeah he was gelded... I have watched him mount many mares (and geldings), the vet didn't have much to say on the subject. He goes out with geldings so It doesn't matter. 

He can be very studly, talking to the mares sweetly and being very protective of them but never violent. A child can handle him.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, he is eleven years old. 


I do wish he was a stallion. Not for breeding to outside people, just for my own foal. This way I could always have a horse like him. Fortunately his father probably has over 200 foals. He's getting into his twenties but i promised i would buy a foal from the breeder once i have the money. 


This is his dad. I don't know why that site says he has so few foals...I've seen the real records! He's got allot of babies. 










Classic Ink Pad Paint


----------

